# Is There a 540i Factory Chrome Exhaust Tip?



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

I saw a thread somewhere describing an "Executive" package of some sort which I believe included a chrome tip on the 3" M-sport exhaust that comes with the M-Style rear bumper.

I have a 2001 with M-Sport package and wanted some info on the exhaust tip. Does anyone have it? Any pictures? Does it slide over the existing 3" exhaust or is it a new piece from them muffler back?

Thanks


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Mark,
I have a Canadian 2001 540ia M-Sport with this exhaust tip. I just checked, and the extension is welded onto the muffler, so I doubt you an just add it on....BTW, my car is the standard "M-Sport", both the M-Sport and Executive packages should include the same "visible exhaust pipe", as they call it in the brochure.

Here's a picture.


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

540 M-Sport said:


> Mark,
> I have a Canadian 2001 540ia M-Sport with this exhaust tip. I just checked, and the extension is welded onto the muffler, so I doubt you an just add it on....BTW, my car is the standard "M-Sport", both the M-Sport and Executive packages should include the same "visible exhaust pipe", as they call it in the brochure.
> 
> Here's a picture.


Thanks for the quick reply.

Mine is also a 2001 with M-Sport option and while the exhaust tip is visible, it is not chrome and doesn't look as long as yours. See picture. I wonder if it was included later in the model year or more likely if the owner of your car had it chromed on his own? I've seen many M-Sport cars in Canada including a 2003 and they all have the same tailpipe as mine - no chrome....

Things that make you go hmmm......:dunno:


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Mark,
While they appear different, I believe they are the same...the length may be just an optical illusion, or production "tolerance". To regain that "chrome" appearance, I bought a tube of "Flitz" metal polish and cleaned it up. There are many similar polishes available at most hardware and grocery stores...Simichrome, Wenol...they seem to all be from Germany. Try "The Great Canadian Superstore". Heck "Crappy Tire" (aka Canadian Tire)should have it too! :thumbup: 

Dave


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Mark,
Here are a few more photos of my 540 M-Sport exhaust tip. It is chrome, but you do need to polish it up a bit to look like this....it looked similar to yours, before I broke out the tube of polish (the tip was quite dirty when I bought the car, and I thought it was plain steel at first, but the metal polish restored the original finish). Note that it is a bit of an optical illusion that mine is more extended...I tried taking some photos at the same angle as your picture...


----------



## GP540I (Jul 29, 2003)

Mark, I have one for sale if your interested. It's off a 2003 540 and it's chrome. I can email you pics too. Let me know.


----------

